# rear suspension bolted on



## Tin machine (Jan 12, 2014)

tested it today it is working put my 250plus on it and it performed well.


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 12, 2014)

*tested it today*

on the bike and tested today .


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 12, 2014)

*side view*

side profile .


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 13, 2014)

how does it ride?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 13, 2014)

It looks cool but it seems like you should have another pivot arm near the top to direct the motion forward to compress the spring.  I would expect this set up to want to push the spring up and bend it rather than compress it.  I'd like to see a little video of this setup in action.  -Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jan 13, 2014)

Very Ingenious!!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 13, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> It looks cool but it seems like you should have another pivot arm near the top to direct the motion forward to compress the spring.  I would expect this set up to want to push the spring up and bend it rather than compress it.  I'd like to see a little video of this setup in action.  -Chris




If that's the case, then just flipping it might solve it.. Put spring under the fork arm angled down


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 13, 2014)

*video*

if you look closely u can see the spring compress , part of what factorsin is the springer seat is moving quite abit and I Don't have my full body weight on it just setting on it also the spring could be shortend just a little ,springis very strong but I Can compress it by pushing down on the swing arm , I am happy with it because I Don't want it real spungy back there !! here is a short video . http://s1145.photobucket.com/user/Magflyer/media/springerrear002_zps89550ca1.mp4.html


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 13, 2014)

*swing arm with out spring*

here is video of the mostion of the swing arm ? http://s1145.photobucket.com/user/Magflyer/media/springerrear001_zps213e1784.mp4.html


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 13, 2014)

*good thought*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> If that's the case, then just flipping it might solve it.. Put spring under the fork arm angled down




good thought ,I considered  changing it but I Think its ok as is ? you are right it can be flipped under for a better line !!!


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 13, 2014)

*I Did add*

I Did add a stress transfer bar today just in case .


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Jan 14, 2014)

*Nice*

I like that bar addition quite a bit. Nice work.



Tin machine said:


> I Did add a stress transfer bar today just in case .


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 14, 2014)

*thanks I WASN'T happy*

wasn't happy with just adding the bar cut on it some more today ,think I Am done for now ??


----------



## bricycle (Jan 14, 2014)

That is wild!!!!!!!


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Jan 14, 2014)

*wow*

Crazy!! Looks good. I like the rack addition as well.


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 15, 2014)

*schwinn suburban fender tank*

using a piece of schwinn suburban fender and some black iron fabed a tank today !!


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 15, 2014)

*another angle*

I dig it !!


----------



## tailhole (Jan 24, 2014)

that's super cool man, really dig that spring-rat vibe


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 24, 2014)

*thanksTailhole*



tailhole said:


> that's super cool man, really dig that spring-rat vibe




Thanks tailhole sold this bike today !! first day I LISTED it and it sold we needed it !! to keep our hobbie going .


----------

